# kiten crying



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi 
I have a 5 month old kitten freddie but every night when we go to bed he sits on top of the stairs crying, until 2 and then he will jump on the bed and go sleep he then wakes up at 6 and starts crying again.
He is being done tomorrow (saturday) i was just wondering if his crying would stop when he has been done. Also i sleep my boyfriends on a wednesday and saturday so my mum looks after him as i still live at home, and she said he doesnt cry but when im in and go to bed at night he will cry constantly, then ill get out of bed go to him as he sits on the landing and then he stops crying.
But in the morning he will wake up and if i stay in bed he will run into my room and pad my face and lick my face and purr until i wake up and then if i get out of bed he gets excited. But its like he cant be without me he will do anything for me not to sleep, i play with him all the time every day even tried playing half an hour before bed and then feed him but then he goes hypo and wont sleep until 3 half 3, is this all down to hormones? And will him been neatured stop him crying as much? Sorry for the long message.
Thanks xx


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there. It sounds like he loves you! 

Is he getting enough to eat just before bedtime? 
What's he eating? Some foods are more satisfying and calming than others.
Does he have a bed of his own to settle down in?

Hope he'll calm down after his op...


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

He gets fed 4 times a day at certain times he has a bowl and half before bed and then when he wakes up he gets fed but hes not aloud eat tonight after 8 so ill probably be awake with him most of the night. Im worrying more about his op than he probably is


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

What foods are you feeding him? A lot of big brand cat foods contain lots of grain and sugars, which cats don't need and can send them hyperactive (well, more hyperactive than normal kitten zoominess!), but the pet food companies use for the bulk of the food because it is cheap and makes your cat eat more food too. Dry food is the worst (plus very bad for cats ion other ways), but most wet foods in the supermarket (and vets) are in a similar category - the one exception is Butchers Classic for cats, which is grain free and available in tins at Morrisons or Tesco.

You may well find that switching to a better food makes him a lot less hyper 

~Jes


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

I will have try him with the butchers classic cause he his a fussy eater tried everything and he turns his nose up at it he will only eat tiger and tiger select from asda he loves them, i dont feed him dry food cause seen that it can cause uti's thank you


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Good to read that you don't feed dry.

Check to see if Asda Tiger contains sugar... I think it may do, just looking at this old thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/109451-tiger-select.html

Sugar isn't good for cats and can be expensive if it eventually causes tooth problems. Butchers Classic is a better bet - no sugar and no cereal fillers.

Sometimes a picky eater just needs a little bit of persuasion. Those foods with sugar might be a bit addictive. I'd give Butchers a really good go.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

If you don't have any luck with the Butchers (and well done on a 'no dry' policy! :thumbup: ), then there are several more low cost grain free foods to be had online from Zooplus - Smilla, Bozita and Animonda Carny tins are good ones to try initially.


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

Ive just been reading that thread on tiger select and seen that they have mentioned feline fayre is that any good? I have fed it freddie before but cant remember if he liked it our not, i only gave him tiger select as my boyfriends mum feeds it their cats that are 14 so as i was having trouble finding a food freddie would eat she gave me a pouch of tiger select to try saves me buying a box and he loved it so i kept buying it him as i was buying loads of food for him and he just wouldnt eat any of it so i was binning loads of boxes of food cause he wouldnt touch it but im going morrisons tonight so i shall buy some butchers classic for him wont be able try him on it till tomorrow night as he will be in the vets all day tomorrow and he cant eat after 8 tonight


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Feline Fayre is not a complete food and also contains sugars, which are bad for the cat's health.  Sorry. HiLife Natures Essential is much better than FF and is sold by [email protected] and some supermarkets.


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

Which one would you say was better the hi life or butchers?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Butchers Classic for cats, which is grain free and available in tins at Morrisons or Tesco.


And Asda and Poundstretcher


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you.
Just one more question freddie has been nibbling his food every now and again today eating half a bowl every now and again, i went out and told my mum feed him at half 7 and keep his food out till 8 but she said he didnt eat anything he sniffed it then walked off, obviously he cant eat now until tomorrow at the vets after his op will he be ok over night without food last time he had anything eat was at half 6.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

jessahh said:


> Which one would you say was better the hi life or butchers?


I'd assume Hi-life is better in that it has more protein, but it's also more expensive.

Hope all fine for his op, bet he'll be hungry after!


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

Ive just gone and brought him some butchers complete wilkos sell it, hes gone in for his op now well 3 hours ago, yeah he was hungry this morning looking at me with sad eyes as if to sau please feed me, felt so guilty, should be home by half 4


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

jessahh said:


> Ive just gone and brought him some butchers complete wilkos sell it, hes gone in for his op now well 3 hours ago, yeah he was hungry this morning looking at me with sad eyes as if to sau please feed me, felt so guilty, should be home by half 4


Aww bless I'm such a wimp I take them in the night before and let the vet deal with those big sad eyes. Then I get to be the hero for rescuing them from that horrible person. Hope it all goes well and good luck with the food. Vet will probably recommend boiled chicken post op but I hadn't had time to get it out the fridge and H and wolfed down a full bowl of Purdy's tinned :thumbup1:


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

I had take his water off him to this morning and he kept looking for it so i sat on the floor with him saying its not my fault im sorry youll have food and water when you get back i promise, the vet said to him this morning say bye to mum and he looked at me and watched me leave i nearly burst out in tears, im such a softie with him and doesnt he know it haha


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I bet he does know it really.  

Let us know how he is post-op and how you get on with the food.


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

Went and got freddie at 5, he had a testicle stuck in his stomach so hes had that removed, he looks so sad, so im now sitting on the bed with him, ill let you know how he goes on


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah, bless him. 

Hope you feel better soon Freddie! :thumbup1:


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

Hes running around now like he was before his op, he doesnt like his collar though and keeps running into things he looks so sad. Gave him some butchers and hes eaten some so maybe thats a good thing.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

jessahh said:


> Hes running around now like he was before his op, he doesnt like his collar though and keeps running into things he looks so sad. Gave him some butchers and hes eaten some so maybe thats a good thing.


He'll soon get used to the collar and navigating with it on. My 8yo girl had to wear one for weeks after a tom cat bit her tail and left her with bone deep abcesses last year, and after a couple of days she had more or less stopped banging into things accidentally.

If he's eating, he's not feeling too bad in himself, so that's a very good start


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

He bumps into things even without one on hes so dosey, i must admit he loves this butchers food, will he put more weight on now with him been done cause ive seen that they can he weighs 7 pound 4 now at the age of 5 months, im just glad hes back to his old self hated seen him look ill, but hes been jumping all over my boyfriend tonight and chasing his toys


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

None of my cats have ever needed a cone collar after spaying or neutering, as none of them ever showed any inclination to lick the wound. Most cats don't. 

Also these days most vets use internal stitches so the cat can't get at them to chew them. 

In any case you can take off the collar for him to eat his meals and all the times you are with him.


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

Freddie is loads better in himself and has got used to the collar now, he isnt trying take it off, hes doing really well on this butchers food even better than he was with the tiger select, he isnt crying as much now either so all is going well, does anyone know how long dissolveable stiches last for? Cause thats the only reason he has wear his collar, thank you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It depends what the stitches are made of. In the UK, dissolvable stitches are mostly made of:

Polyglactin: this loses 25% of its strength after two weeks, 50% of its strength after three weeks, and will be fully dissolved after three months.

Polyglycolic acid: this loses 40% of its strength after one week, 95% of its strength after four weeks, and will be fully dissolved after three to four months.

There are several other different types of stitches. In general, if the stitches are dissolvable, they should start to break down within four weeks. Some may take six months to disappear completely.

Are you sure the vet hasn't used internal dissolvable stitches? I have not heard of dissolvable ones being used externally, as I could not see the point of that.


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

They just said we have used dissolveable stitches, i can see them and the knot so that must mean they are on the outside they arent bothering him though im ringing up today anyway so ill ask when i ring up


----------

